# The Pied Piper of Hamelin = Ο αυλητής του Χάμελιν



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

*The Pied Piper of Hamelin = Ο αυλητής του Χάμελιν*

Βλέπω στο biblionet ότι το παραμύθι _The Pied Piper of Hamelin_ μεταφράζεται _Ο μαγικός αυλός_ (και, σε μία περίπτωση, _Ο μαγεμένος αυλός_). Δεν μου αρέσει και όχι μόνο επειδή θα τον μπερδέψουν τα παιδιά, λίγο να μεγαλώσουν, με τον _Μαγεμένο αυλό_ του Μότσαρτ (που κι αυτός είναι _Μαγικός αυλός_, άλλωστε).

Από τις άλλες εκδοχές που κυκλοφορούν, _Ο φλαουτίστας του Χάμελιν_ και _*Ο αυλητής του Χάμελιν*_, προτιμώ τη δεύτερη (Κέδρος, 1993). Η μαγική αυτή προσωπικότητα, που θεωρείται πολύ πιθανό να συμβόλιζε τον θάνατο, καλύτερα να μη θυμίζει μέλος ορχήστρας. Χάνουμε το _pied_ «παρδαλοντυμένος» — 15 γράμματα για τα 4 είναι πολλά. Ας παρηγορηθούμε από το ότι και σε άλλες γλώσσες χάνεται το ενδιαφέρον αυτό στοιχείο (_Le Joueur de flûte de Hamelin, El flautista de Hamelín, Il pifferaio di Hamelin_). Μια ωραία παραλλαγή είναι _Ο γητευτής του Χάμελιν_.


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 29, 2010)

Υπάρχει μια πολύ όμορφη ταινία, τσέχικη, που αναφέρεται στο παραμύθι αυτό. Είναι δεκαετίας '80, γυρισμένη στο στυλ του ''χριστουγεννιάτικου εφιάλτη''. Έχει δυο χαρακτηριστικά. Είναι αρκετά σκοτεινή και επίσης δεν έχει καθόλου διαλόγους. Δηλ. όταν μιλάνε οι ''πρωταγωνιστές'', ακούς απλά ακατάληπτες κουβέντες. Δεν έχω ψάξει αν κυκλοφορεί στο ίντερνετ (γιατί στην αγορά δύσκολο), εγώ την είχα δει στην Τσεχία, είναι όμως φανταστική. Θα ψάξω για τίτλο, τώρα δεν τον έχω εύκαιρο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Krysar! 









Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 29, 2010)

Ακριβώς αυτή! Krysař! (το οποίο προφέρεται κάπως σαν Κρισα(ρ)ζ (με παχύ Ζ).


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2010)

Ωραίο το Krysař, ΤζιμΆνταμς και Νικέλ, σκοτεινό κι απόκοσμο, όπως ταιριάζει σ' αυτόν τον θρύλο! :)

Εδώ υπάρχει το σχετικό ποίημα του Ρόμπερτ Μπράουνινγκ, σε έκδοση του 1888 εικονογραφημένη από την Κέιτ Γκριναγουέι, από το οποίο προέκυψε το 1980 το παρακάτω τριαντάλεπτο φιλμάκι από την Cosgrove Hall Films, δια χειρός Barry Purves και Marj Graham με αφήγηση του Robert Hardy.













 
Εκτός αν προτιμάτε τη φωνή της Ίνγκριντ Μπέργκμαν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Με πολλή χαρά παρακολούθησα και τα βιντεάκια με το (πολύ καλό) ποίημα του Μπράουνινγκ, που το είχα ανοίξει στη δεξιά οθόνη, αφού το κατέβασα από εδώ:
http://www.archive.org/details/piedpiperofhamel00browrich
(το έγχρωμο PDF, φυσικά)

Ο αφηγητής Robert Hardy είναι καλύτερος από την Μπέργκμαν.

Το ποίημα, να το ξαναπώ, πολύ καλό και βρίσκω μόνο αυτό;
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=31336

Πολύ θα ήθελα λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο. Και λίγο ταλέντο.


----------



## sarant (Jul 30, 2010)

Το έχει μεταφράσει μια συνάδελφος σε κάποιο τεύχος του Φαινόμενου του Λουξεμβούργου. Δεν το έχω πρόχειρο, ίσως σε 20 μέρες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

URtheBIGONE


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2013)

Αναβίωση νήματος:

Αν βλέπατε το "Pied Piper" (σκέτο, χωρίς το Χάμελιν) να μεταφράζεται "Παρδαλόχρωμος Αυλητής", τι θα λέγατε; Ότι είναι αποδεκτή μετάφραση;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Είχα γράψει στο #1 το «παρδαλοντυμένος», με σχόλιο για τον αρνητικό δείκτη μπλαμπλά. Αλλά νομίζω ότι για ανθρώπους δεν λέμε ότι είναι πολύχρωμοι ή παρδαλόχρωμοι, ακόμα κι αν βάφτηκαν κάπως έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2013)

Το κόντεξτ είναι το εξής: Κάποιος παίζει φλογέρα και ο πατέρας του αστειεύεται λέγοντας ότι είναι ο Pied Piper of the pigs, επειδή όταν παίζει φλογέρα, τα γουρούνια στη φάρμα τρέχουν για να τα ταΐσει. Ο Έλληνας θεατής που βλέπει στον υπότιτλο "Παρδαλόχρωμος ή Παρδαλοντυμένος Αυλητής" θα καταλάβει ότι μιλάμε για το παραμύθι του μαγεμένου αυλού;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 15, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως όχι, δεν θα καταλάβαινα - ίσως με δυσκολία. Γιατί θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε την παρδαλότητα; 

Οι λέξεις-κλειδιά για τον έλληνα νομίζω είναι πρωτίστως το "μαγεμένος" ή "μαγικός" και αμέσως μετά το "φλαουτίστας", "φλάουτο" ή "αυλός".

-Να κι ο μαγικός αυλός των γουρουνιών!

Δεν αναφέρεται στο πρόσωπο αλλά στο αντικείμενο, αλλάζουμε την αρχική πρόταση, αλλά προς όφελος της κατανόησης, και η ουσία είναι ίδια.

-Είσαι ο αυλητής που μαγεύει γουρούνια!

Κρατάμε την αναφορά στο πρόσωπο, τον αυλό, τη μαγεία.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2013)

Φυσικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου, Αόρατη, γι' αυτό έβαλα το ερώτημα. Εγώ θα το μετέφραζα "μαγικός ή μαγεμένος αυλός". Η χρήση της λέξης "παρδαλόχρωμος" μού έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν είχε ιδέα τι είναι ο "Pied Piper" και απλώς άνοιξε τη Magenta που αναφέρει ως μετάφραση του "pied = παρδαλός, πολύχρωμος" και ως μετάφραση του "piper = αυλητής", αλλά παραλείπει να αναφέρει το Pied Piper σαν σύνολο.


----------

